#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-28
<Takyoji> Trying to remember, is there a way to have output of a command save to a file, but still display on the command prompt as it's running as well?
<kermit> Takyoji: tee
<Takyoji> ahh
<kermit> cmd | tee file
<kermit> sometimes i'll do:  tar czf - /|tee out.tar.gz|md5sum|tee out.tar.gz.md5
<kermit> so you dont have to pass the file twice
<kermit> pass/process
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Hopefully my little script works..
<kermit> i cant think of an example but i often find myself teeing into a >(cmd) too
<Takyoji> Yay, it seems to be working
<kermit> yay!
<Takyoji> I've written a bot to download all attachments on a forum that I don't have direct filesystem access to
<kermit> usenet?
<Takyoji> But can backup the database and get the attachment table to go by
<Takyoji> Actually it's a phpBB forum. I used to have filesystem access to the website, but the owner updated the credentials, and didn't give me the new credentials, and is completely inactive. And I'm migrating the forum to a different server.
<Takyoji> It's the ugliest crap I've done, but it absolutely works.
<kermit> some wget command wouldnt do it?
<kermit> something with -r
<Takyoji> It has to authenticate
<Takyoji> via HTTP POST
<kermit> you can pass cookies to wget
<kermit> and post
<kermit> you login with your browser, look at your cookeis, then manually give the cookie to wget
<Takyoji> and take hidden input fields into account as well
<Takyoji> I've done that before in the past.
<Takyoji> But actually it doesn't work that easily when you have two session IDs with one of them having potential variance.
<kermit> oh hm
<Takyoji> I've backed up all avatars using it.
<Takyoji> I've mass deleted a long list of spambots using it
<Takyoji> one-by-one, since I don't even have access to the database anymore either
<Takyoji> And the list was built by doing various queries against a backup file of the users table
<Takyoji> while asserting that no valid users were accidentally deleted in the process as well
<Takyoji> I've done all of this purely with cURL in PHP and regular expressions
<kermit> i really don't know how people survive without knowing regex
<Takyoji> I have no idea how that's possible
<kermit> if i had to choose betweer regex, or my car, i'd take regex.
<Takyoji> However at the same time I've also been able to use simple string search functions to make something like an XML parser.
<Takyoji> Not the most efficient method in a high-level language however.
<kermit> parsing predictable XML isnt bad, but an actual XML parser needs a real XML library
<Takyoji> I'm talking about any XML. Not like "find the <meta> tag"
<kermit> #bash will flame you for trying to parse XML without an XML library
<kermit> i do it in awk though
<kermit> my old broker, interactivebrokers, let you download your transactions and statements in XML :D
<Takyoji> Yay, it worked perfectly.
<Takyoji> Ooo
<Takyoji> I would love if there were more developer-friend companies out there
<Takyoji> developer-friendly*
<kermit> there's a TED lecture with a guy ranting about how we all need to demand to be just given the raw data
<kermit> so then we can assemble various sets as we please and create new information
<Takyoji> I may or may not have seen it
<Takyoji> One thing I've always be curious of: what's the difference between SSH tunneling and a VPN?
<kermit> i think VPN is an ipv6 feature
<kermit> probably ipv6 tunneled through ipv4
<kermit> ssh wouldnt be appropriate for a real vpm because everything would be subject to tcp restrictions
<kermit> vpn
<Takyoji> or even, 'what is a VPN?' for that matter
<kermit> i think its like an ethernet bridge over an encrypted point to point connection via ip tunneling?
<kermit> but thats just a wild guess
<kermit> but, for example, i imagine you could exchange arp and broadcast rather than a mere point to point tunnel
<kermit> and share the same subnet
<_diablo> kermit: Takyoji http://www.schumi.ch/partner/SSHvsVPN.htm
<Takyoji> oh the suspense of bulk operations..
<Takyoji> Executing a 150MB file of SQL
<_diablo> lol
<Takyoji> I think it's been at least half an hour now
<Takyoji> And mysqld is only operating at like up to 9% CPU usage
<Takyoji> on the remote server
<Takyoji> Bah, it's not even half-way done. I guess I'm going to sleep then
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-29
<Takyoji> Ooo, community-built GeoIP: http://www.hostip.info/
<Takyoji> happens to be the only one correct currently as well for my location
<tonyyarusso> Clearly it still needs work:  "Location:  ... actually we haven't a clue. "
<Takyoji> Then tell it your city. :P
<tonyyarusso> did
<Takyoji> You win a gold star sticker!
<Takyoji> Anyway; anyone written plugins and such for Supybot at all?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas has
<Takyoji> Because I'm contemplating what to use a basis for an IRC bot, but something that isn't a pile of programming paradigms with more lines of code needed and unnecessary classes just to do a basic task.
<tonyyarusso> and tsimpson and jussi
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll idly poke at it tomorrow
<Takyoji> Trying to remember; what's the one CLI-based networking tool that you can run a client/server, but just plaintext, and you basically write the output?
<Takyoji> ahh, ncat
<kermit> Takyoji: what's wrong with eggdrop?
<kermit> i forgot TCL though so i just write mine with awk
<Takyoji> Felt like poking with Python a little
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-01
<Takyoji> Woo, just got 4 sticks of 128MB old DDR from a thrift store for $3
<Takyoji> Heh, it would be interesting if a web browser had a regular expression search feature. :P
<Takyoji> Hah, controlling a refrigerator using Linux.
<kermit> i keep trying to add ram to my old file server but nothing works
<Takyoji> I don't think RAM would be that significant on a file server
<kermit> things werent very plug n play in 1997
<kermit> it only has 64MB though, thats pretty tight
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> How long ago was the 16-bit era?
<Takyoji> If anyone is old enough to remember. :P
<kermit> i started on 300 baud
<kermit> i'm old enough
<Takyoji> I don't even fully know the definition of "baud" :P
<kermit> its the symbol rate
<Takyoji> bytes/second?
<kermit> no
<Takyoji> What is Kubuntu's package manager interface?
<Takyoji> What's the partition manager in Kubuntu?
<Takyoji> I can't find Gparted nor Disk Utility right away
<_diablo> are the ubuntu download mirrors down?
<_diablo> i can't download anything
<Takyoji> Awkward, haven't noticed.
<Takyoji> Are you connecting directly to the Ubuntu servers, or a mirror of it?
<_diablo> whatever their website directed me to visit
<Takyoji> So you're trying to download the ISO, or?
<Takyoji> You know, I need to learn to write device drivers. Just for the sake of doing things like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUmrddqU4N4 :P
<Takyoji> and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDXOSUUdwgc
<Takyoji> or also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVDmjnCQ1g4 :P
<kermit> write something so i can play those with my prefered player
<kermit> more of the same http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4SCSGRVAQE&feature=related
<kermit> wow there are thousands of these
<kermit> i've always wanted to make a device that bolts to a door frame with a servo holding the door handle so that the door becomes a driver and the room a box, making a loudspeaker with a very very low frequency response.
<kermit> with quick release so you still have a useful doorway
<Takyoji> I suppose using a floppy drive would be most practical (considering I probably wouldn't have access to a laser engraver :P)
<kermit> a printer works well too
<kermit> not as good as a sound card and speakers, but you'll get by.
<Takyoji> The one thing I haven't seen is someone make an orchestra out of floppy drives. :P
<kermit> you'd have to find an 8" drive for a complete orchestra
<Takyoji> I used to have one
<Takyoji> Before I disassembled it into a couple billion pieces, many years ago. :P
<Takyoji> xP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE76goL0ol8
<Takyoji> Holy crap, I didn't know with harddrives it was that simple: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBG0s9Qtjkk
<Alienarch> howdy
<Takyoji> Hello
 * Takyoji wonders if anyone here has poked around with Arduino at all
<kermit> Takyoji: were you at the dc612 meeting where that was the theme
<Takyoji> I haven't been at any event that matches my interests aside from installfests. xP
<kermit> http://dc612.org/index.php/2010/05/06/may-13th-dc612-arduino-video-games/
<kermit> i played pong on an arduino
<Takyoji> So, I haven't even been to any DC612 meeting
<kermit> this guy made it http://nootropicdesign.com/projectlab/
<Takyoji> ahh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-02
<Takyoji> What's the typical day that we have meetings?
<Takyoji> (since I'm so stupid to remember, and considering it's been ages since one)
<Takyoji> Because I will harass the mailing list of having a meeting
<tonyyarusso> It was Mondays, but if you're instigating it you pretty much have the right to pick whatever's best for you I think.
<Takyoji> Well, it hasn't been Monday yet (for the month), otherwise I wouldn't know what else would be better to choose
<Takyoji> I feel the desire to have the Ubuntu Minnesota LoCo as a Wordpress 3 installation..
<tonyyarusso> why?
<Takyoji> or just my other projects for that matter
<tonyyarusso> is WP3 even released yet?
<rlaager> yes
<Takyoji> Yes
<rlaager> My servers are crying at me to upgrade my website.
<Takyoji> And it has everything I need and love
<tonyyarusso> "WordPress 3:  Now with slightly fewer gaping security holes!"
<tonyyarusso> :P
<Takyoji> Random aside: anyone repurposed an old desktop as a network firewall (and network monitoring) before at all?
<Takyoji> Ooo, too bad it's dated though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkMonitoringBridge
<tonyyarusso> Not really - I have some old desktops around to play with that way, but they aren't in production.
<tonyyarusso> I work with monitoring software for pay now though.
<Takyoji> I have a 800MHz, 256MB RAM, 80GB harddrive system that I intend on toying with
<Takyoji> Nagios. :P
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> I don't get to work with the open source parts quite as much as I'd like though.
<Takyoji> Nagios is pretty much an aggregate of network information, correct? Considering the servers tell the server that has the Nagios installed the information, yes?
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> um, sort of?
<tonyyarusso> It's state monitoring, and technically isn't even limited to network stuff.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> You define "services" like "HTTP on foo", "Ping to bar", or "temperature of my pool", and set acceptable ranges for the values.  When the result is outside of the range, it alerts.
<Takyoji> ahh
 * tonyyarusso wonders when we acquired a jussi 
<jussi> tonyyarusso: when you did something wrong :P
<jussi> tonyyarusso: actually, you guys have ubuntulog.
<jussi> you should have a locobot..
<jussi> perhaps you might care to fix that?
<tonyyarusso> This is true.  ubuntulog is through RT thought isn't it?
 * tonyyarusso grumbles something about hassle
<tonyyarusso> We've been through like 5 versions of ubotu and 3 of a log bot in this channel...they seem to drop out randomly and then I get one from whoever answers my e-mails.
<tonyyarusso> jussi: there doesn't even appear to be a nick 'locobot' online.  ?
<tonyyarusso> iirc, the one I'm supposed to have is run by the ubuntu-eu people, whom I was unable to reach before.
<jussi> tonyyarusso: they have numbers... locobot_1 locobot_2 etc
<tonyyarusso> ah, right
<jussi> yep
<tonyyarusso> Do you know who to poke for one of those?
 * tonyyarusso looks for old e-mails
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, here it is.  I sent a request for a logging bot to admin@ubuntu-eu.org on October 11, 2009, and never got a response.  So, on November 8 I sent a request to the RT people instead, which was fulfilled on December 4.
<tonyyarusso> I'd be happy to have the proper bot, but if I can't reach the people responsible that's a bit difficult.
<jussi> thats curious.
<jussi> perhaps try again - if you dont get a response Ill go annoy some people.
<tonyyarusso> k, is that the right address at least?
<jussi> I do beleive so
 * Obsidian1723 welp, its 6pm on the 4th of July weekend. Time to go blow stuff up. Be safe and have fun. Remember, if someone hands you their beer and says "Hey ya'al.. watch this!!" It will probably be the last thing they do...so be sure to get it on video!! Peace!! :)
<Takyoji> Interesting; didn't know it was freely available on Ubuntu Desktop: http://www.ksplice.com/pricing
<Takyoji> Of course, those of us with tinfoil hats would realize that we're pretty much ensuring a full amount of trust to them for not something stupid
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-03
<Takyoji> Ooo, apparently Media Template and Dreamhost now provide VPSs
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Stay AWAY from DreamHost PS.
<tonyyarusso> If you want a Linux VPS, you buy Linode.  Period.
<Takyoji> out of curiosity: any specific reason?
<tonyyarusso> Dreamhost screwed me and some other people over a couple years back.  Linode has been absolutely wonderful since I switched.  (On the recommendation of pretty much everyone of note in #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-ops)
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent Jabber daemon?
<Takyoji> I need something that I could bridge/delegate authentication to something else (such as a forum database)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: ejabberd seems good
<tonyyarusso> I have it authenticating with PAM atm
<tonyyarusso> it also does LDAP, MySQL, and a couple other things
<Takyoji> Ooo, alright
<Takyoji> Actually, what would be the most sane method of an SSO?
<Takyoji> Because I could have a PAM interface to my authentication DB
<Takyoji> Basically all I need is something that can verify the validity of credentials (while also doing the correct hashing method)
<Takyoji> It's still annoying that there's a handful of open source web apps out there that don't have OpenID support out of the box (supported by the developers, not some single third-party individual)
<Takyoji> Why do people use ColdFusion, WHY?
<Takyoji> I just don't comprehend the reasoning of it..
<Takyoji> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/fanboy.htm :o
<Takyoji> YEEESSS http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/chrome-dev-channel-adds-gnome-keyring.html
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-30
<Takyoji> Anyone else got an invite to Google+?
<tonyyarusso> I didn't know you needed invites :S
<Takyoji> It's invite-only beta
<Takyoji> I know it's a stupid question, since the answer will probably be what I think it will be: Anyone know of an application for Linux that can at least read docx files?
<mcsteve> openoffice/libreoffice writer, abiword
<mcsteve> evince, maybe
<Takyoji> Yea, all the elements are in disarray though
<h00k> surprise!
<Takyoji> docx is soooo bloated
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-06-30
<rlaager> Anyone here have an Ubuntu installer newer than Precise? If so, could you run this on an ext4 filesystem (note it deletes a file named foo): rm foo ; touch foo ; stat foo | grep Birth
<rlaager> install, not installer
